# problem mit monitor erkennung



## TeamGermany (3. Januar 2009)

normaler weise benutze ich mein fernsehr (ne röhre) mit einem s-video-kabel als monitor für meinen pc... hab mir gestern mein neues mainboard rein gebaut (asrock 4core1600-Glan) und jetzt erkennt meine graka den fernsehr nicht mehr!!! ich beutze eine 2900gt... kann mir das einer erklären??? hab alles installiert...


----------



## mcchicken (3. Januar 2009)

Hast du nen anderen GraKa Treiber benutzt?


----------



## TeamGermany (3. Januar 2009)

nein... genau den selben...

hab windows allerdings nicht neu installiert... daran liegt es doch aber nicht oder???


----------



## utacat (3. Januar 2009)

Kommt darauf an. Ich musste beim Wechsel von Giga  zu Asus Win Neuaufsetzen. 
Beim vorletzten Wechsel von Giga zu Giga reichte eine Reparatur aus.
Versuchs mal mit Rep. 
Wenn dass nichts bringt hilft nur eine Neuinstallation. Ist sauberer und besser.


----------



## TeamGermany (5. Januar 2009)

ich hab jetzt windows neu insterliert... aber das bringt nichtz... mein pc erkennt den bildschirm normalerweise sofort und ich kann damit in bios oder so... aber jetzt kann ich gar nichtz mehr mit ihm mkáchen!!! was ist da los?


----------



## schub97 (5. Januar 2009)

schau mal nach ob auch alle kabel richtig drin sind.


----------



## TeamGermany (5. Januar 2009)

das hab ich schon ein paar mal hinter mir...


----------



## utacat (5. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mal 2 links rausgesucht. Hast du noch einen 2. Monitor, dann versuch es mit dem 2.Link
TV an Pc anschließen Einstellungen am PC Ati Radeon 9600 : Hardware-Hilfe
http://www.typeer.de/beitrag/Aktuel...en-PC/Fernseher-an-den-PC-anschliessen/26363/
MfG Utacat


----------



## TeamGermany (5. Januar 2009)

danke für die mühe utacat!!! aber dort erkennt der pc ja den tv!!!
Bei mir ist das nicht der fall!!!

scheinbar kann mir keiner helfen... ich hab mal in anderen foren geguckt... aber bei denen kam auch niemand auf die lösung!!! was ist das nur???


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Habe mir eben das Datenblatt von deinem Board angeschaut. Dort ist eine Grafik on Board ausgewiesen. Ist das richtig?
Vielleicht mußt du die On- Boardgrafik deaktivieren, da du ja das Kabel sicherlich an deiner 2900 Gt hast.


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

Ja das ist richtig! aber wie kann ich das machen??? Ich hab das auch schon gedacht! aber in meinem handbuch steht das sich meine onboard grafik dann automatisch alleine ausschaltet... oder muss ich doch im bios noch etwas umstellen???


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Hast du eine Möglichkeit mit einem 2.Monitor ins CCC zu gelangen? Dann probier folgendes aus:
Eine weitere Möglichkeit besteht über CCC.
Starten des CCC in der erweiterten Ansicht
Links im Hauptfenster befindet sich die Option"Anzeigen-Manager"
Öffnen der "Anzeigeoptionen"
Häckchen setzen im Kästchen"TV-Erkennung erzwingen
dann sollte die die TV- Option im Anzeigenmanager verfügbar sein.
Übrigens was ist eine 2900GT, Diese Karte kenn ich nicht.
MfG
utacat


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

das hab ich auch schon versucht!!! hat den r600 chipsatz glaub ich! ist aber auf jedenfall eine abgespeckte 2900xt von ati!!! er erkennt dann den tv! kann ihn aber auch nicht aktivieren und sehe immer noch kein bild!!!


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Gut der Fernseher wird angezeigt.
Dann weiter zu Desktop auf dem TV:
Das gewünschte Anzeigegerät aktiviert man in dem das jeweilige Display-Symbol per Drag-and Drop- Verfahren in eines der Felder"Desktop1" oder "Desktop2 zieht. Sobald der Fernseher als Desktop als "Desktop2" eingerichtet ist kannst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf das TV Symbol klicken und die Art der Desktopdarstellung wählen.
Zur Auswahl stehen Optionen zur identischen Ausgabe für beide Geräte.
Ausserdem kannst du in diesem Menü den Fernseher als primäres Anzeigerät festlegen.

Frage: Welche Graka wird im CCC angezeigt? Ist es deine 2900 oder der Chip. Oder beide?
Wenn,ja versuch deine 2900 anzuwählen.


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

tut mir leid wenn das falsch rüber kam! er wird nur angezeigt! sehe aber immernoch kein bild!!! es wird nur die 2900gt im treiber angezeigt!!! ich verzweifel langsam echt!!! was kann ich denn da nur machen??? er wird angezeigt! kann aber nichts mit ihm machen! gar nichtz!!!


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Das Fernsehersymbol mit der Maus anfassen und auf Desktop 1 ziehen. Hast du das schon versucht?


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

das hab ich gemacht! dann wird mein bildschirm kurz schwarz und dann hat sich nichtz verändert!!!!


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Hast du einen 2. Monitor?


----------



## BMW M-Power (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: s video ausgang funzt nicht!*

Chill ma !

hast du vllt. einen anderen Grafiktreiber als vorher installiert ?


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

über den schreibe ich dir gerade!!! warum?


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: s video ausgang funzt nicht!*

nein! das ist ja das komische!


----------



## Wolf2660 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: s video ausgang funzt nicht!*

Gemach gemach, wir haben hier im Forum einen Ändern Button (unten rechts). 

Zu deinem Problem, kannst du den in den Windows eigenen Einstellungen auch keinen zweiten Monitor/Fernseher anschalten? 

Also rechtsklick auf den Desktop, dort Einstellungen wählen dann wieder auf Einstellungen.


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: s video ausgang funzt nicht!*

nein! mein pc erkennt den fernsehr nur wenn ich im ccc den tv erkenner auf erzwingen stelle!!! dann sehe ich ein deaktiviertes gerät mit welchem ich gar nichts machen kann... nicht mal aktivieren...


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Dann nimm diese Veränderung mit Hilfe dieses Monitors vor.
Das Bild sieht dann so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zieh deinen Fernseher auf 1 oder 2
Unter Anzeigenmanager
-Erzwingen
erhält man Zugriff auf weitere Desktop-Formatoptionen
und unter TV-Eigenschaften sind einige Bildqualitäts- und Signaloptionen
unter "Anpassungen" kann man dann die Postion und Größe des dargestellten Bildes konfigurieren.


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

das hab ich alles schon versucht! entweder er macht es dann einfach nicht oder es funktioniert nicht! die TV-EIGENSCHAFTEN bekomm ich jetzt gar nicht mehr zu sehen... voll merkwürdig!!


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Hast du es schon mal mit der Basiskonfig. im CCC versucht per Assistent?


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

tut mir leid das versteh ich nicht! wie mach ich das?


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Das geht so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann einfach Basis anklicken und die erscheinende Meldung mit ok bestätigen.
schon bist du in der Basis .Konfig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

ok... habs auch gerade versucht... aber nun ja... das ergebnis kannst du dir denken oder???


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Geht nicht oder?
Dann bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende.
Tut mir leid. Welchen Treiber hattest du vorher drauf? Die vorgehensweise war für die Version 8.3
Hast du noch den Originaltreiber für deine 2900. Vielleicht hilft der weiter.
MfG
utacat
Vielleicht solltest du dich per PN an einen Mod wenden
Stephan Payne oder Emmaspappa


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

ja leider nicht!
das ist der orginal treiber! hab auch 3 andere versucht!
Naja... Ich danke dir auf jedenfall!!! du hast dich echt lange damit beschäftig!
hast was gut bei mir!


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht hat es auch was mit deiner Auflösung zu tun.. Manche Fernseher kommen mit zu hoher Auflösung nicht klar. Ist nur ein weiterer Gedanke.


----------



## TeamGermany (6. Januar 2009)

das war das erste woran ich gedacht hab... das war es auch nicht! naja... danke dir...


----------



## utacat (6. Januar 2009)

Ist schon ok. Hoffentlich liest noch jemand diesen thread und kann dir helfen.
MfG
utacat


----------



## emmaspapa (6. Januar 2009)

Was steht im CCC als Bildwiederholungsrate (Refresh Rate) ? Kann Dein Fernseher überhaupt 60Hz!? Stell die mal auf 50Hz.

Schaltet der Fernseher automatisch auf den Signaleingang!? Vielleicht bekommt der Fernseher das Signal einfach  nicht mit und schaltet nicht auf den Eingang.

Force TV detect im CCC hast Du schon probiert!?


----------



## TeamGermany (7. Januar 2009)

ja das hab ich schon versucht!!! Gut... habe es auf 50 hrz gestellt! aber er wird nicht angezeigt! früher konnte ich ihn anschöießen und brauchte keinen 2. bildschirm! da wurde er sofort beim start des pcs erkannt!!! liegt es vllt an meinem board?(asrock 4core1600-glan\M)


----------



## utacat (7. Januar 2009)

Hast du einen Scardadapter?


----------



## TeamGermany (7. Januar 2009)

nein! leider nicht! aber es hat früher doch auch gefunzt!!! auch ohne adapter... voll merkwürdig!!!
ich glaube langsam es liegt wirklich an meinem board!! aber was kann das da nur sein?


----------



## emmaspapa (7. Januar 2009)

Ist am TV noch ein Receiver dran!?


----------



## TeamGermany (7. Januar 2009)

nein! gar nichts ist dran! nur kabel für fernsehen... könnte es denn nun eigentlich an meinem board liegen?


----------



## utacat (7. Januar 2009)

Was passiert, wenn du den PC anschaltest und dann den Ferseher? Also ohne Monitor?
Habe nochmal was gefunden:
Fernseher an PC anschliessen
PS. ich glaube nicht das es am Board liegt.
Gruß utacat


----------



## TeamGermany (8. Januar 2009)

dann passiert leider auch gar nichts!!! tut mir leid! das hat mir auch nicht weiter geholfen! denkst du es funktioniert wenn ich mir einen fernsehr mit hdmi hole?


----------



## utacat (8. Januar 2009)

Habe noch mal weiter gesucht und diese Treiberergänzung gefunden. In einem Forum wurde das Problem gelöst mit Hilfe eines WDM Treibers.
Hier der link dafür
ATI Catalyst WDM-Treiber [XP] - Downloads bei HardTecs4U
Mit einem HDMi fähigen Fernseher geht es. Besorge dir aber das aktuelle PCGH 2/2009. Dort steht ein ausführlicher Artikel darüber.


----------



## TeamGermany (9. Januar 2009)

cool! werde es gleich nochmal ausprobieren!!! aber wenn das nicht klappt werd ich mal mein gespartes geld zusammen suchen und mir einen neuen frenseher kaufen! danke dir nochmal utacat!
Mfg TeamGermany


----------



## utacat (10. Januar 2009)

Was hast du überhaupt für ein Fernsehgerät?
Gibt es dort ein Menü für die Signaleistellung?
SVHS oder so?


----------



## TeamGermany (10. Januar 2009)

es hat nicht funktioniert! das ist eine 32 zoll große röhre!!! ja das hab ich warum???


----------



## utacat (10. Januar 2009)

Weil man vielleicht erst das Signal beim Fernseher einstellen muss.


----------



## TeamGermany (12. Januar 2009)

danke dir aber ich hab keine lust mehr mich darauf zu konzentrieren!!! will mir diesen fernseher holen!!! Samsung LE 40 A 557 P 2 F 40 Zoll: Amazon.de: Elektronik   Was denkst du? ist der ok?


----------



## utacat (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn du ihn nicht als PC Monitor verwenden willst, ist er sehr gut, 
was die Auflösung betrifft und Anschlüsse.
Hast du so ein grosses Wohnzimmer. 
Mindestabstand bei der Grösse 3-4 Meter.
Wir haben im Wohnzimmer einen 32 Zöller(82 cm) von Sony seit Silvester
und sitzen 2 Meter weg. 
Ich würde ihn nie als PC-Monitor benutzen, obwohl er HDMI und PC-Eingang hat. 
In der aktuellen Ausgabe PCGH 2/2009 ist ein ausführlicher Artikel "Ich zock TV". 
Also zum Spielen am PC sind LCD-Fernseher nur für Rennspiele und Strategiespiele geeignet.
Gut geeignet für Blu-ray-Filme und Spielekonsolen(PS3 von Sony und Xbox 360).
Hingegen auch gut geeignet als Media-Extender oder Webbrowser.
So ist ungefähr die Aussage.
Es kommt also darauf an was du damit machen möchtest.
Ansonsten Top Gerät, wenn man die Kundenbeurteilung liest.
Ach so, noch eins überprüfe deine Graka in wieweit sie die Auflösung unterstützt.
MfG
utacat


----------



## TeamGermany (13. Januar 2009)

grafikkarte macht alles mit!!! ich denke auch das das teil der renner ist!
ich hatte allerdings vor ihn als monitor zu benutzen!!!
ich hab den artikel gelesen!!! ich spiele eh kaum shooter also denke ich das das ok ist oder???


----------



## utacat (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn du weit genug davon entfernt sitzt, ja.(denke an 3-4m).
Erstelle doch einen neuen Thread und frage nach dem LCD- Fernseher und dessen Verwendung.
Falls du einen Elektronikfachhandel in der Nähe hast, schau dir das "Objekt deiner Begierde" an und überprüfe Abstand und Blickwinkel.
Damit bleibt dir vielleicht eine Enttäuschung erspart.
Noch eins, setze bitte deine verwendeten PC Hardwarekomponenten(komplett) immer unten an.
So können dir Juser bei Problemen schneller helfen, da sie sich immer erst die verwendete Hardware anschauen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn du mich auf dem laufenden hälst( Profilnachricht).
Was hälst du eigentlich vom Einbau einer TV-Karte und dazu einen guten LCD-PC-Monitor?
Ist kostengünstiger, hast eine bessere Bildqualtität und ist flexibler.

MfG
utacat


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2009)

@ TeamGermany

Ich finde klasse, dass der Thread so angeregt läuft. Beschränke dich nur bitte auf die wichtigsten Satzzeichen. Mir wird leider nicht klar, weshalb du fast nach jedem Satz drei Ausrufezeichen setzt. Ein Punkt erfüllt da besser seinen Zweck  Ich möchte nicht kleinlich sein, nur fällt einem das Lesen dann enorm schwer.

Weiterhin noch viel Erfolg beim Lösen des Problems.


----------

